# What exactly is the "jumbo" in Tak EG523SC



## mytakamine (Dec 21, 2008)

Hey, just joined, looking for an answer, (yes I used the search.... the EG523 only yielded 2 results, and jumbo yielded way too many)

When I was in Vancouver this summer, I had the privilege to check out Tom Lee Music. He had a beautiful Tak EG523SC (to name a few) I fell in love with it there, but did not buy it at the time.

I am still enjoying my EG5303S I bought last year, so I got this EG523SC for my dad for Christmas, as the guitar I bought him 5 years ago that was custom built by a local luthier is having some issues, and figured he would like the "jumbo" as he loves a deeper, rich tone in his country music..

ok, so on to the question... I got the guitar, brought it home, and I really don't understand why it's called a "jumbo" the body is the same width as my other takamine, back to back seems to be the same height, it is not large or awkward..

It just has a "jumbo" body sound, but ... it's not really a big bodied dreadnaught..

Coudl somebody explain a little about this model for me, what it is all about? I love it, just want to explain to my dad why it is a "jumbo" when in fact, it's no bigger than his or mine current guitars...

cheers!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Where did you search? google gives lots 

http://www.takamine.com/?fa=detail&mid=741&sid=69

http://www.google.ca/search?q=takam...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a

My thoughts are that the jumbo comes from the rear bout is larger that the front one.


----------



## mytakamine (Dec 21, 2008)

You missed the point of my question.... I've seen the Takamine site, it just says Jumbo. Of course google gives plenty of search results for "takamine eg523sc" but my question is.... what makes it a "jumbo" if the body is essentially the same size as a regular dreadnaught... you'd expect a "jumbo" by their use of the word to have a bigger body... when it does not seem to be much larger....

thats all I want to understand...


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

shoretyus said:


> My thoughts are that the jumbo comes from the rear bout is larger that the front one.


As shoretyus said, the "jumbo" name comes from the shape of the body, not necessarily the size. The larger, more rounded bottom bout of the guitar makes it a jumbo.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Mytak, in your avatar pic, you have the jumbo in the foreground and the regular dreadnaught in the background. Even looking at that tiny pic, you can see the exaggerated differences between the two at the waist, and how much more pronounced the curve is on the jumbo than the dread.

Here's a dread:









Here's a jumbo:









Again, you can easily see the exaggerated curves on the jumbo.


----------



## mytakamine (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks for the clarification.... I appreciate it...


----------



## SeamusJenkin (Dec 17, 2008)

I actually wondered the same thing about the jumbo 12 string I bought last summer. It's a 12 string version of your Tak EG523SC. It's a beauty of guitar, & for those interested it's up for sale. I'll have a fs posting for it up later on today.

Merry Christmas & Happy Holidays!!


----------

